# BMX Bahn in Bremen Nord



## Marco Henke (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,
könnte mir jemand mal die Wegbeschreibung zu BMX Bahn in Bremen Nord geben?
Ich wollt dann am besten am Bremer HBF aussteigen, oder is das zu weit?
Also am besten sagen wie man da schnell und bequem hinkommt.

THX


----------



## Raventester (26. Juli 2005)

Also ich kann dir es nicht genau sagen meine aber die ist in vegesack.. sprich hbf ist defentiv zu weit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HPI-RS4 (26. Juli 2005)

Du kommst ja auch aus Syke, coool  
was fährstn du so, dirt, street? wo wohnst du in Syke??


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2005)

Hab die Wegbeschreibung schonmal erzählt:

Bremen HBF mit dem Zug Richtung Vegesack. In Schönebeck aussteigen. Auf die Brücke hoch, über die Gleise. Nach 200m links rein, Richtung International University Bremen, immer gerade aus. ca500m. An der Kreuzung links und dann kann man sie schon sehen...

Viel Spaß...


----------



## HPI-RS4 (27. Juli 2005)

Ok, danke. ich werd da dann mal samstag mitm freund hinfahren, also wenn noch jemand lust hat mitzukommen, sagt bescheid.


----------



## emb (18. August 2005)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, danke. ich werd da dann mal samstag mitm freund hinfahren, also wenn noch jemand lust hat mitzukommen, sagt bescheid.



ich bin am wochenende auf jeden fall auf der bahn in grohn,falls jemand lust hat soll er/sie sich hier mal melden.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (19. August 2005)

Leider hab ich dieses WE keine zeit, sonst würd ich auch vorbei kommen.


----------



## emb (20. August 2005)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hab ich dieses WE keine zeit, sonst würd ich auch vorbei kommen.



das wetter ist ja auch nicht das besten.melde dich einfach übers forum,wenn du mal lust hast dort oder anderswo in bremen fahren zu gehen.

gruß emb


----------



## emb (27. August 2005)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hab ich dieses WE keine zeit, sonst würd ich auch vorbei kommen.




wir sind wohl gegen halb zwei auf der bahn,die bmxer sind dann auch da......


----------



## OxKing (28. August 2005)

Warum schreibt ihr das eigentlich nicht in den Bremen Thread?!
Ich guck nämlich meistens immer nur da rein, und wundere mich das es dort so ruhig ist. 
(Hab den Thread direkt in meinen Favoriten)


----------



## HPI-RS4 (28. August 2005)

Denn is das halt hier der spezial bremen grohn thread^^ wenn was da abgeht, dann kommts hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emb (5. September 2005)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn is das halt hier der spezial bremen grohn thread^^ wenn was da abgeht, dann kommts hier rein




will jemand morgen mit zur bahn?sind heute nacht von der eurobike zurück,deshalb erst morgen....


----------



## emb (24. September 2005)

emb schrieb:
			
		

> will jemand morgen mit zur bahn?sind heute nacht von der eurobike zurück,deshalb erst morgen....




moregen kattenturm odre ähnliches???


----------



## HPI-RS4 (25. September 2005)

Kattenturm??? mh ne, da is mir das irgendwie zu gefährlich, so diebstahl technisch und so. und hab mein innenlager noch nich richtig angezogen, weil ich kein kurbelabzieher zur hand hab und die kurbeln net abbekomm  
aber montag änder ich das mal ganz schnell und dann kann ich auch endlich wieder fahren, hoffentlich isses dann nicht schon zu spät...


----------



## Pilatus (25. September 2005)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kattenturm??? mh ne, da is mir das irgendwie zu gefährlich, so diebstahl technisch und so.



Du sollst dein Rad dort auch fahren und nicht stehen lassen...
Also ich bin dabei und zeig diesem aufgeblasenen emb mal wie man Rad fährt.
Mach dich auf was gefasst!

Achja, bevor jemand schimpft, wir kennen uns vom Tresen.

Mehr Bier!!!


----------



## emb (25. September 2005)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst dein Rad dort auch fahren und nicht stehen lassen...
> Also ich bin dabei und zeig diesem aufgeblasenen emb mal wie man Rad fährt.
> Mach dich auf was gefasst!
> 
> ...



am anderen ende vom tresen bin ich noch nie gewesen!in kattenturm geh auch nur mit schlagstock und einer navy 5 fahren.


----------



## emb (10. Oktober 2005)

emb schrieb:
			
		

> am anderen ende vom tresen bin ich noch nie gewesen!in kattenturm geh auch nur mit schlagstock und einer navy 5 fahren.



wir wollen morgen zur bmxbahn.so ab 15 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faderclown (21. Oktober 2005)

moin

ich hab das hier gerade alles durch zufall gelesen und wundere mich was ihr doch für schiss vor kattenturm habt. Die jungs die im Fun Park da rumhängen, sind eigentlich ganz harmlos. und wenn sie stress machen dann hauen die sich gegenseit die köpf ein. zudem könnt der Park mal ein bischen mehr Poplikum gebrauchen. 

Und das alles kann ich mit gutem gewissen schreiben denn ich bin regelmässig da. als Skateboard fahrer


----------



## HPI-RS4 (21. Oktober 2005)

Es kommt aber auch immer ein bisschen auf die person an, die man selber ist. ich zum beispiel komm nicht ganz so gut mit den ausländern klar, auch wenn ich nich wirklich was gegen die hab. aber es gibt halt immer son paar vollidioten die einen anpöbeln und so kann man es schlecht einschätzen wie die typen in kattenturm drauf sind. kattenturm ist halt nich als die beste ecke in bremen bekannt und somit kann man auch nicht so einfach den ruf wieder wett machen. 
man kann sich ja mal mit ein paar leuten hier ausm ibc verabreden und dort hinfahren um dort n bissl zu dirten, aber wenn man da nur mit 2-3 leuten da das erste mal ist, kommen die leute natürlich alle gleich rüber und machen einen erstma dumm von der seite an und so...


----------



## emb (21. Oktober 2005)

faderclown schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> ich hab das hier gerade alles durch zufall gelesen und wundere mich was ihr doch für schiss vor kattenturm habt. Die jungs die im Fun Park da rumhängen, sind eigentlich ganz harmlos. und wenn sie stress machen dann hauen die sich gegenseit die köpf ein. zudem könnt der Park mal ein bischen mehr Poplikum gebrauchen.
> 
> Und das alles kann ich mit gutem gewissen schreiben denn ich bin regelmässig da. als Skateboard fahrer



wann gehst du da denn immer fahren?habe dich dort noch nie gesehen.was fährst du fürn radl?vielleicht kann ich dich dann ja einordnen.meld dich mal,können zusammen fahren gehen...gibt ka nicht viele in bremen.


----------



## emb (21. Oktober 2005)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt aber auch immer ein bisschen auf die person an, die man selber ist. ich zum beispiel komm nicht ganz so gut mit den ausländern klar, auch wenn ich nich wirklich was gegen die hab. aber es gibt halt immer son paar vollidioten die einen anpöbeln und so kann man es schlecht einschätzen wie die typen in kattenturm drauf sind. kattenturm ist halt nich als die beste ecke in bremen bekannt und somit kann man auch nicht so einfach den ruf wieder wett machen.
> man kann sich ja mal mit ein paar leuten hier ausm ibc verabreden und dort hinfahren um dort n bissl zu dirten, aber wenn man da nur mit 2-3 leuten da das erste mal ist, kommen die leute natürlich alle gleich rüber und machen einen erstma dumm von der seite an und so...



ich weiss nicht worauf deine "qualifizierte" bemerkung beruht,aber wenn du dort mal fahren gehen willst melde dich bei mir.wir könnten dann etwas multikulturelle aufklärung betreiben und einige deiner "ansichten",auf felchen erfahrungen/ereignissen sie auch beruhen mögen,beseitigen..............


----------



## HPI-RS4 (21. Oktober 2005)

Das können wir gerne mal machen, ich meld mich dann mal bei dir.


----------



## Pilatus (22. Oktober 2005)

Vor denen brauchst du keine Angst haben. Die hat Sven ganz gut im Griff. Wir hatten noch nie Probleme dort. Vielleicht weil der emb so gefährlich aussieht...

Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## emb (23. Oktober 2005)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Vor denen brauchst du keine Angst haben. Die hat Sven ganz gut im Griff. Wir hatten noch nie Probleme dort. Vielleicht weil der emb so gefährlich aussieht...
> 
> Man weiß es nicht.




ich bin ne derbe nummer..................


----------



## faderclown (23. Oktober 2005)

emb schrieb:
			
		

> wann gehst du da denn immer fahren?habe dich dort noch nie gesehen.was fährst du fürn radl?vielleicht kann ich dich dann ja einordnen.meld dich mal,können zusammen fahren gehen...gibt ka nicht viele in bremen.




ich fahr ne klaprieges holland rad  , denn ich bin skateboard fahrer
war hier nur im forum um ne magura [email protected] zu suchen, denn die will ich für mein cruser haben   (hab aber immer noch keine   )



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Vor denen brauchst du keine Angst haben. Die hat Sven ganz gut im Griff. Wir hatten noch nie Probleme dort. Vielleicht weil der emb so gefährlich aussieht...
> 
> Man weiß es nicht.



da geh ich dir voll und ganz recht


----------



## emb (17. November 2005)

wir wollen am wochenende,wenn es das wetter zuläßt mal wieder auf die bmxbahn.falls noch jemand lust hat kann er/sie sich ja melden.


----------

